# High Lifter Pro Series visits Wilborns ATV Park...!



## kjmbruteforce (Jun 13, 2009)

Here is a video a shot at Wilborns August 29th 2009, Polaris Powered Team High Lifter put on an AWESOME show and took wins in all classes but one. This was a great event and we had an awesome day of riding...!


Check it out...!


Viddler.com - High Lifter Pro Series Mud Bogg - Uploaded by [email protected]@[email protected]@http://www.viddler.com/player/f72a539e/@@[email protected]@f72a539e/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! :rockn: might have to try to make it to this next year...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice.. mark who was that on your team racing at 3:57 #42?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> very nice.. mark who was that on your team racing at 3:57 #42?


Shaun Gillespie, He races in the lite class. He took 3rd overall...:rockn: He is from Alabama. His rear cvt snorkel came loose in the last heat he ran....lol.....still got 3rd though. His Kodiak runs very well.....its a 450ish...:smokin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

What? No Brutes?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

mud magnet said:


> What? No Brutes?



Yeah there was one...but he couldn't keep the front end down in the pit. It was another teammate of mine. The Brutes are so light weight....I run 75lbs. on the front to help keep it down. 

The last time I raced at Wilborns I got 3rd. its a good place to race. There races are ran VERY well. The best ones I have been too in a long time. Not a lot of BS. Boggers Unlimited ususally run them and they do a great job. Their is only 5 of us on my race team. Hopefully I can find a few more that wanna race.


----------



## kjmbruteforce (Jun 13, 2009)

I was surprised also to see only one Brute, there were a lot of Brute's running around with Snorks...:thinking:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Nice video..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

kjmbruteforce said:


> I was surprised also to see only one Brute, there were a lot of Brute's running around with Snorks...:thinking:


I will be honest and a I HATE saying this...lol The Brutes aren't a great race bike. I mean they do well....its just so hard to keep the front end down. The Can-Ams and Polaris 850s'.....well they are the best in the Pit IMO. I love my Brute though. :rockn:


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

There's isnt many Brute's racing no more due to alot of reason's.They used to be the bike to have for the pits and they are very good race bike's i won many times on mine you just got to know how to set them up.But Can Am's are dominating the pits due to the rear trailing arms and you can get them warrentied if they break were kawasaki want fix nothing.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

superbogger750 said:


> There's isnt many Brute's racing no more due to alot of reason's.They used to be the bike to have for the pits and they are very good race bike's i won many times on mine you just got to know how to set them up.But Can Am's are dominating the pits due to the rear trailing arms and you can get them warrentied if they break were kawasaki want fix nothing.


Your exactly right Toby....I have done very well on mine as well. I have moreless copied alot of what you did to you yours...LOL...:rockn:

as far as Kawie fixing things....thats all depends on what dealer you have. At ours we warranty most everything...even if its got snorkels and a lift. If the mods didn't cause the problem its covered....but like Toby said...most won't fix a thing.


----------

